# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển nhân viên cơ điện

## quyetchi90

*Số lượng : 01 Nam

Tuổi : 18-25

MÔ TẢ CÔNG VIỆC

- Nhân viên lắp ráp, triển khai các chi tiết hệ thống điện, lắp ráp máy CNC…
- Chi tiết công việc sẽ trao đổi khi phỏng vấn.

QUYỀN LỢI ĐƯỢC HƯỞNG

- Lương thỏa thuận


YÊU CẦU CÔNG VIỆC
+ Không quan trọng bằng cấp, không cần kinh nghiệm, sẽ được đào tạo khi làm việc+ Nam khỏe mạnh, nhanh nhẹn, trung thực, nhiệt tình với công việc+ Làm việc tại Hà Nội, có thể đi công tác các tỉnh (nếu cần)


YÊU CẦU HỒ SƠ
- Một bộ hồ sơ đầy đủ, sơ yếu lý lịch có công chứng, xác nhận của địa phương
- Hạn gửi hồ sơ: đến khi tìm được nhân viên
- Hồ sơ gửi về : Mail: dongdomobile528tkc@gmail.com
- Hoặc gọi điện trực tiếp đến : 0913539739 gặp Mr Hưng
- Địa chỉ : 114 Tân Mai, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội*

----------

